# Low FPS in World of Warcraft



## Daley347 (Jul 27, 2007)

In certain areas/zones in Warcraft I get a low FPS, even with minimal addons running. Anyone got any ideas on how I could boost my FPS?

My GFX Card is a NVidia GeForce 6800...

Thanks!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are your fps and post your full sysytem specs.


----------



## ricdamsel (Aug 6, 2007)

Daley347 said:


> In certain areas/zones in Warcraft I get a low FPS, even with minimal addons running. Anyone got any ideas on how I could boost my FPS?
> 
> My GFX Card is a NVidia GeForce 6800...
> 
> Thanks!


im guessing its AGP8x. Please update your graphics card drivers, and also id like to know your computer specifications. Please list:

1- CPU
2- RAM
3- Motherboard


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You forgot psu there ricdamsel


----------



## ricdamsel (Aug 6, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> You forgot psu there ricdamsel


the 6800 needs an external power cable to run?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It takes lmost asmuch power as a 7900


----------



## ricdamsel (Aug 6, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> It takes lmost asmuch power as a 7900


mmm, well i do know that most psus today are atleast what... 400W?

oh well, youre right.

PSU?


----------



## ricdamsel (Aug 6, 2007)

erm but wait, if his PSU cant run that 6800, his computer wont be able to post in the first place.

can you correct me if im wrong?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

thats not right let me explain.when booting the video card isnt useing much power,but when it gets under a 3d load "gaming" it draws alot more.so in 2d under windows it may run just fine.


----------



## ricdamsel (Aug 6, 2007)

pharoah said:


> thats not right let me explain.when booting the video card isnt useing much power,but when it gets under a 3d load "gaming" it draws alot more.so in 2d under windows it may run just fine.


ah thats what im missing xD


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a look at the power supply selection link in my sig.


----------



## Daley347 (Jul 27, 2007)

That's right, my PSU can't actually handle my Graphics Card. So i've bought a new 500W Antec Earthwatts  It's a massive improvement on the 280W crap I had before!!

(Hence the random shutdowns that were occuring)

I'm guessing this is also the same for my FPS, and that's why its low.


----------

